
Show HN: 9S – Basic multithreaded ping program in Rust - c0deb0t
https://github.com/Daniel-Liu-c0deb0t/9S
======
c0deb0t
I'm a high school student that is quite new to Rust, and I am liking it so
far. I learned a lot from this project and I hope that it can be a good
learning resource for others.

In addition to this, I am also working on a SIMD edit distance library in
Rust.

